# Ton abspielen in einer gewissen Frequenz und lautstärke...



## matthias.kaegi (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin verzweifelt nach einer Lösung am suchen.

Es muss doch möglich sein ein Ton ausgeben zu können bei dem
man Frequenz, Lautstärke (DB) und Dauer mitgeben kann...

Ich habe ein Paar threads gefunden über die suche, aber leider ohne an mein Ziel 
zu kommen.

folgender Code habe ich ausprobiert, nur höre ich rein gar nix.


```
Synthesizer synth = MidiSystem.getSynthesizer();
		synth.open();
		Receiver rcvr = synth.getReceiver();
		ShortMessage msg = new ShortMessage();
		msg.setMessage(ShortMessage.NOTE_ON, 5, 100, 90);
		rcvr.send(msg, -1);
		Thread.sleep(1500);
		msg.setMessage(ShortMessage.NOTE_OFF, 5, 100, 90);
		rcvr.send(msg, -1);
		synth.close();
		}
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus um jeden Rat.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2009)

Sowas wie Trail: Sound: Table of Contents (The Java™ Tutorials) hast du vermutlich schon gefunden.... 
Funktionieren solche Sachen wie Java Sound API: Java Sound Demo denn grundsätzlich? Sonst kannst du nämlich lange probieren, wenn du es selbst versuchen willst. (Sind die Boxen auch an?  ).


----------



## matthias.kaegi (17. Dez 2009)

Hi Marco

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Jep die Boxen sind an (10x geprüft) 

Ich habe nun mein gepostetes Beispiel mal auf einem MAC laufen lassen und hier höre ich einen Ton!
Somit funktioniert wenigstens doch das Beispiel.

Warum dies nicht auf meinem WinPC läuft kann ich mir aber nicht erklären...
Ich wede am Abend das Java Sound Demo mal testen.

Gruss


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2009)

Ein Tipp unter der Hand, wenn die Ursache um's Verrecken nicht durch "Überlegen" rauszufinden ist: So lange die am unwichtigsten erscheinenden Zeilen aus dem Beispielcode entfernen, bis man die "kritische" Zeile gefunden hat ...


----------

